# Vehicle Preps



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, how many oil changes do you prep for?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have a good stock of oil and lubes on hand With the Cars ,Bikes, ATV Commanders , Lawn mowers it is needed. I am pretty good at wrenching and fixing stuff. I have a son in law that is out of this world at it so one phone call and it covered.
I have a major vehicle project starting in 1 hours . But that will be another thread.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

None, but I do have 5 trucks to rotate through. After those are done fuel will be a more pressing issue.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I buy 5-gal 15-40w rotella for most stuff. Keep a few filters for each. Some gets 20-50w. I try to keep lots of grease, lube is good.

Saws/2-strokes have good bar oil, mix oil, and non-e10 or AV gas.

For gas get non-corn10 or AV gas, the latter stores for years.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Assuming SHTF and I can't get oil for the truck, that's a scenario where driving a vehicle marks you as a target for ambush.

That said, it wouldn't hurt to have at least one change of oil handy for prolonged situations like the present.
Thank you for exposing an opportunity I had missed.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I keep two extra sets of filters for my trucks and have several 5 gallon pails of oil for them. I use the same oil in my tractors. I also keep an extra fuel filter set for my fuel tanks and just ordered a filter pack from MultiQuip for my generator. I just finished changing out the batteries for two of my vehicles as they were getting old and I was afraid they might not be available if the supply chain shuts down for a while.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Having filters and oil is only half the battle. Having the _tools_ to effect a change will be needed.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I just about don't think of oil changes anymore. New truck has 10K intervals. If it goes longer than that I expect there to be several others to choose from


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have enough filters and oil for 2 changes in each Cherokee.

With that said, with the little we drive the time will run about 6 years.

Try to split the mileage between them.

Have all the tools I need to work on them.

Going to change out the AC clutch bearing, 

alternator bearings and brushes as soon as the weather is where I want it to be.

Did the water pump a month ago outside, found the bearings in them wanting.

Also doing the idlers and belt, get it done now, not have to go back again.

Everything is there ready to do, oh yes, I can do the armature also.

I turn my brake rotors when needed, dirty job though.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hemi45 said:


> I just about don't think of oil changes anymore. New truck has 10K intervals. If it goes longer than that I expect there to be several others to choose from


Yeah, that's the recommendation for my car, too, but that's never going to happen. Car gets to 3,500 miles and Mr. Mechanic has to change it. Of course if it were a SHTF situation, he'd adjust to a longer interval.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

For my super duty I have enough oil for 2 changes and probably enough stuff laying around for 1 complete service. 
for my jeep jl i have some extra oil and coolant thats it.
for my bronco I have enough for 3 oil changes and maybe 2 full services. 
for my generators, and other small engines I have a large amount of oil, spark plugs, air filters ect. 

However if I am in a true shtf situation I would not be driving often if at all, as it would make me a target. My plan is to shelter in place as long as possible as I have several acres of land and a well. If I am forced to leave its wise to assume its for a fire and there will be nothing left or shit is so bad I had to leave and there is a thin chance I am coming back so lots of oil changes dont do me much good.


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

I have enough for a change on each vehicle. Really not worried about it. I have driven vehicles 50k without any real advers effects. I mean yeah sure caused a bit of premature wear but nothing noticeable, and in a real situation driving would be pretty limited.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

As long as your engine is in good shape (the rings are good) 3500 mile oil changes are a waste of money. Oil changes at 5000 or 7500 mile intervals are just fine. But it is critical to use high quality oil filters. Installing a cheap $2.00 oil filter is just crazy. It is possible to greatly extend your oil drain intervals but you should change out oil filters as recommended. I’ ve been using Mobil 1 oil and filters for years changing once a year at 12000 miles with no ill effects. Also maintain your air filter to keep from introducing dirt into your engine. I’m basing these drain intervals on experience with laboratory oil testing and advice from Mobil oil company reps. The advice you get from your car dealer’s service manager is based on putting $ in his pocket, not on what your engine actually requires.

Also, if you want to go to annual oil changes, make sure to buy oils designed for extended drain intervals.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My old 73 chevy C10 had a 292-I6. 

I had a complete 1-wire distributor/coil/wires stashed behind the seat, takes about 10 minutes to change if you know how. 

If you have fuel line, a motorcycle gas tank bunggeed on top the cab will feed enough fuel to get you home if fuel pump/line craps the bed. Did that on a F-250 too.

I used doubled up paracord to turn a water pump (bad fan belt) 30 miles until I could get to a parts store.

We kept a REAL bumper jack in the truck/car and two 10" X 6' boards in case we got stuck. Sometimes we ran snowmobile trails when frozen/packed.

I keep enough tools to fix most everything unless it's really broke. 

Somethings to keep you happy if you are dead in the water, personal survival things. An axe , tarp, water purification, fire..........


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Yeah, that's the recommendation for my car, too, but that's never going to happen. Car gets to 3,500 miles and Mr. Mechanic has to change it. Of course if it were a SHTF situation, he'd adjust to a longer interval.


I used to have that problem. Had to clean each gun after every use too. I even used to wash the zero turn mower every other week. I could go on.

These days I have a toddler to keep up with. Shortcuts WILL be taken - lol!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hemi45 said:


> I used to have that problem. Had to clean each gun after every use too. I even used to wash the zero turn mower every other week. I could go on.
> 
> These days I have a toddler to keep up with. Shortcuts WILL be taken - lol!


We are well past the days when we're going to have a toddler to care for. Heck two of my daughters are past those days!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Our current oil changes should be good for a couple of years the way things are going.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Personally I keep an extra filter on hand for everything, from our personal vehicles to my equipment. Dad got me into the habit when I was younger. As far as oils and other fluids I mainly have 55 gallon drums ( multiple for commonly used fluids ). I got linked up with a quarry I shoot at and take the empties with me, then when they buy in bulk the secretary sends me a bill. A lot cheaper that way.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

I have a 2017 Chevy Bolt, range on charge approximately 200 miles. Maintenance: rotate tires every 7500 miles, change cabin air filter every 22,500 miles, coolant circuits and such every 150,000 miles. Keep eye on any rubber or plastic stuff and replace as needed. Blizzak tires for winter. Generator to keep it charged.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Not enough for an oil change in anything but a few spare quarts for every vehicle, tubes of grease, and plenty of hydraulic oil. I do keep spare fuel filters but figure the fuel would run out long before a oil change becomes critical.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

danben said:


> I have a 2017 Chevy Bolt, range on charge approximately 200 miles. Maintenance: rotate tires every 7500 miles, change cabin air filter every 22,500 miles, coolant circuits and such every 150,000 miles. Keep eye on any rubber or plastic stuff and replace as needed. Blizzak tires for winter. Generator to keep it charged.


Interesting! I think a lot of us would like a review of an all electric vehicle.

How much does it cost to run the generator to keep it full of power? How many times a week, or a month do you charge it? Thinking about it, your maintenance is probably much less than a vehicle powered by an internal combustion engine? What about the cost of a new battery? Stuff like that would be interesting to know.

Also, I'm curious as to why you bought an all electric vehicle? Warning: If you bought it to save Mother Gaia/Mother Earth you will get mocked without mercy! :vs_laugh: If you bought it for some other reason, I'm very much interested in hearing about it.

Thanks!

Slippy :vs_wave:


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

danben said:


> I have a 2017 Chevy Bolt, range on charge approximately 200 miles. Maintenance: rotate tires every 7500 miles, change cabin air filter every 22,500 miles, coolant circuits and such every 150,000 miles. Keep eye on any rubber or plastic stuff and replace as needed. Blizzak tires for winter. Generator to keep it charged.


just a thought,,, Unless your generator puts out a pure sine wave it may not charge the car battery.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Right now I am driving about 200 miles per month between both vehicles. The next crisis may involve more driving but this sure doesn't.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

csi-tech said:


> Right now I am driving about 200 miles per month between both vehicles. The next crisis may involve more driving but this sure doesn't.


I've averaged under 400 miles a month since I got my car 4 and a half years ago. I doubt I even put 100 miles on it in March.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Interesting! I think a lot of us would like a review of an all electric vehicle.
> 
> How much does it cost to run the generator to keep it full of power? How many times a week, or a month do you charge it? Thinking about it, your maintenance is probably much less than a vehicle powered by an internal combustion engine? What about the cost of a new battery? Stuff like that would be interesting to know.
> 
> ...


I love this car. Bought it for the 30 mile daily commute (my wife had a 2014 Volt which she adored so we had experience with plug-ins and also, because we were doing this for economy, we had no use for a Tesla). I charge it once a week, I have a level 2 (240 volt) charger in the garage so it charges up in a few hours. A charge costs me around $8. The battery is warranted for 8 years or 100,00 miles. So far, as of Feb. 2019, only 2 Bolts out of 43,000 have needed batteries replaced because of defect. 
The car itself is zippy, great on the highway as well as on the streets, easy to park. The only problem is that the front seats are not overly comfortable; that's supposed to change in the 2021 models.

My wife has a 2019 Volt. We bought it because they were discontinuing them and because the tax write off was going away; with discounts and the tax break we got roughly 25% off the list price. She gets roughly 50 miles on a charge plus 420 or so from the 8 gallon tank. She drives mostly locally, so a fill up lasts her a season usually. Because of the internal combustion engine, it needs more maintenance than the Bolt, but it's our go-to car for trips. Also zippy, maneuverable and a blast to drive. As for needing the right sine wave on the generator, the charging station is hooked to the generator and uses the same 240 volts that your clothes dryer does.


----------

